
AI at Microsoft writes its own code instead of programmers - EGreg
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/microsoft-has-created-ai-can-write-its-own-code-quharrison-terry
======
sharemywin
Cute toy but it will never be able to...what I can do....

says everyone that lost their job to automation.

